# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie guest posing (recent pics)

## rruhl

I took the pics from here:

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...ST;f=5;t=10621

The guy who posted the pics on that site on Mar. 08 2004 wrote these:

"I have a bunch of pictures of Ronnie guest posing last week at my school."

"The school is Northern Illinois University in DeKalb, IL."

----------


## rruhl

Pics 1

----------


## rruhl

Pics 2

----------


## Philliagorillia

In that second set of pictures, the picture of him sitting down signing that pic, it looks like he has money in his other hand!!!

----------


## symatech

wow, badass suit ronnie  :LOL:

----------


## DARKSEID

> wow, badass suit ronnie


only big Ron could pull that off

----------


## jon rock

> In that second set of pictures, the picture of him sitting down signing that pic, it looks like he has money in his other hand!!!


yeah i see it also, nothin free nowadays.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Russ616

> Pics 1


The size of his legs is just amazing....****ing huge...

----------


## rruhl

Fitness Expo Roma

http://www.fitnessexporoma.com/foto_2004.php

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie Downunder

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=13257;

----------


## rruhl

Pittsburgh

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=13920
http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.p...;threadid=5578

----------


## rruhl

More Pittsburgh

----------


## rruhl

Atlantic States

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=15898;

----------


## rruhl

Orlando Bodybuilding Show

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=16764

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## Cole Trickle

> In that second set of pictures, the picture of him sitting down signing that pic, it looks like he has money in his other hand!!!


yup its a steroid /insulin transfer hehe  :Cool:

----------


## animal-inside

off topic, I'd like to see a set of pics comparing a off season coleman, cutler and yates....

Yates in the off season was SICK!

----------


## Prime

Just for you Animal

----------


## Cole Trickle

NICE Dorian shot :Cool:

----------


## slizzut

nice dorian

----------


## animal-inside

> Just for you Animal



awsoem pic.. ronnies a ugly cow in the off season...

----------


## butterface

> NICE Dorian shot



off topi - wtf are you doing in your avatar?

----------


## dirtybrit55

> off topi - wtf are you doing in your avatar?


I am curious too  :Don't know:

----------


## Cole Trickle

> I am curious too


i was goofing around w/ the camera one night & decided to take some nude shots.. afterwards i looked at it on my pc & it came out pretty good.. a nude silhouette lol

PS. nude for the females that is  :Cool:

----------


## eacman65

can ronnie get any bigger the man is so god **** massive its crazy

----------


## FCECC2

i like the fact that they both seems to be good friends  :Smilie:

----------


## Prime

> i like the fact that they both seems to be good friends


No, jay is feeling up Ronnies chest! Thats sexual harrasment!

----------


## Little Girl

I saw him guest posing a month a go... very impressive!!! And such a nice guy!

LG

----------


## mistasmif

Gross...They look so ****ing bloated and gross. People actually pay these guys money to guest pose? I think it's borderline gay to pay money for someguy to pose in front of you practically naked.

----------


## rruhl

BodyRock

http://www.femuscle.org/Bodyrock2004.htm

----------


## rruhl

More BodyRock

http://www.bodyrock.com

----------


## Cole Trickle

Nice

----------


## LM1332

is he in the middle of a bulking in that bodyrock picture...looks hella bloated

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

I saw ronnie at NIU in dekalb cuz I go there, he was also at the rec workin out a bit...GOOOOOOO!!!! Homeboy can push some wieght lemmie tell you.

----------


## priest_416

He is massive  :EEK!:  !!!!!!!!!!****  :Devil Grin:

----------


## GRUBA

'''''''''''

----------


## rruhl

Springfield MO. on July 17th 2004

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...;f=15;t=19121;

----------


## nickrizz

the guy looks crazy

----------


## Cole Trickle

Yes he is #1 for a reason!

----------


## rruhl

"Just wanted to give everyone an update on Ronnie on his road to #7. We actually just began his diet Monday - 9 weeks out. He kept his weight around 315 - 320 for about the last month and a half. He's been dieting for almost a week now and the other day after cardio he was 304 - first thing in the morning on an empty stomach."

"It's hard to believe that he could be any bigger than he was last year, but there is no doubt, after viewing the pics he sent me the other day, that he is! It's incredible. I think as far as his weight, it should be around the same as last year - 287 - but he should have better detail and conditioning in his upper back and better overall crispness to his overall chest/delt area. As far as that goes - he will just be harder and more detailed everywhere as this will be the second year in a row that he will be carrying that much size onto the stage."

"I'll try to keep you all updated as we go along. Unfortunately, I don't want to post pics, as this is something Ronnie and I do not like to do - but after the show, I will put together a collage for everyone - showing the different stages of how he progressed during his preparation."

by ProDrDiet

Source: http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=17651

----------


## ChiTownTommy

> i like the fact that they both seems to be good friends


that doesn't look real gay to any one else?

----------


## FCECC2

> that doesn't look real gay to any one else?


in fact, its hella gay. look at that gyno grabbing!!!  :LOL:

----------


## nickrizz

Huge

----------


## brian11

i guess when you are that big your abs just cant be that cut. In the original post he has no abs basically.

----------


## Cole Trickle

> in fact, its hella gay. look at that gyno grabbing!!!


LOL!

----------


## Cole Trickle

> "Just wanted to give everyone an update on Ronnie on his road to #7. We actually just began his diet Monday - 9 weeks out. He kept his weight around 315 - 320 for about the last month and a half. He's been dieting for almost a week now and the other day after cardio he was 304 - first thing in the morning on an empty stomach."
> 
> "It's hard to believe that he could be any bigger than he was last year, but there is no doubt, after viewing the pics he sent me the other day, that he is! It's incredible. I think as far as his weight, it should be around the same as last year - 287 - but he should have better detail and conditioning in his upper back and better overall crispness to his overall chest/delt area. As far as that goes - he will just be harder and more detailed everywhere as this will be the second year in a row that he will be carrying that much size onto the stage."
> 
> "I'll try to keep you all updated as we go along. Unfortunately, I don't want to post pics, as this is something Ronnie and I do not like to do - but after the show, I will put together a collage for everyone - showing the different stages of how he progressed during his preparation."
> 
> by ProDrDiet
> 
> Source: http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=17651


cool, Thanx

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i guess when you are that big your abs just cant be that cut. In the original post he has no abs basically.


That is the most ridiculous things i've ever heard. He's Offseason dude...

----------


## rruhl

*Milos Sarcev wrote this in his forum:*

Ronnie - 3 weeks out!

Sorry - NO PHOTOS...

But - I can tell you this much - Ronnie is just getting better!
He is at his all time heaviest this far out - little over 300 pounds.

I had a pleasure to train legs with him on Friday (I'll post those photos after the Olympia) and his legs are simply gigantic.
I could see more separation than usual...and his hamstrings actually had cross striations.

He seemed super confident and relaxed - he treated everyone in the gym with utmost respect and took the time with numerous fans to take countless photos with everyone.

He told me that he has at least couple of years left in him...and when I asked him only two...he said AT LEAST....but maybe more...
I'm not tired - I am getting bigger, better and stronger - so why stop?

Ronnie Coleman - the best bodybuilder of all time...That sounds just about right - don't you think so?

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=1930.0

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

in the second set of pics where he is comparing biceps with the white guy, the white guy has a massive sweat stain in his armpit! hahahaahahaah

----------


## Cole Trickle

much props to Coleman, especially when i watched him on the 1992 Mr.O video... never wouldve thought he would one day be #1  :Cool:

----------

